# Power Pivot Data Refresh error



## Mavericks334 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi,

I updated my file that has the raw data and refreshed the power pivot table. Below is the error i get

"We couldn’t refresh the connection. Please go to existing connections and verify they connect to the file or server." 

The strange thing is that when i try to add the same data as a new table it is working. This error constantly occurs when ever i update or add new data to the file and try refreshing the connections.

Could someone tell me what needs to be done to get rid of this.

Regards,
Renato.


----------



## tbobolz (Mar 18, 2014)

Mavericks334 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I updated my file that has the raw data and refreshed the power pivot table. Below is the error i get
> 
> ...






I had a a similar issue and found that refresing "ALL" corrected my issue. However, with my example I had multiple databases, and while I only updated one database, it required me to refresh all.

Hope this helps.

Terry


----------



## Mavericks334 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Terry,

When i am refreshing the all i get the error for all the table and if i refresh on the the table that i have updated i get an error for that table only.


----------

